# Name change?



## Tom 1.0 (Jan 15, 2012)

Is it possible if you beg and ask incredibly politely to get your user name changed by one of the higher ups or moderators?

I just want to know if its possible to change my username from Tom 401vb to Tom 1.0 as thats the name I use on other forums and I dont actually use a 401vb any more 

Thanks.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 15, 2012)

Moderators can't change user names. You'll have to ask Alex the site's admin.


----------



## Tom 1.0 (Jan 15, 2012)

Nice one.

Thanks mate


----------

